# superdrol banned sale



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 1, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Methastadrol (M-Drol Clone) Cheap! 24.99








Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronFlex Supplements Brute (M-Drol clone) For Cheap 14.00








Orbit Nutrition - Buy NutraClipse Raptor Cheap! $29.99


----------



## Standard Donkey (Aug 1, 2012)

with all the SD supps gone.. how are the 17 year old guys gunna get big? lol 


epic shrinkage in highschools soon to sweet across the nation


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> with all the SD supps gone.. how are the 17 year old guys gunna get big? lol
> 
> *
> epic shrinkage in highschools soon to sweet across the nation*




lmfao


----------



## shearerr (Aug 1, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> with all the SD supps gone.. how are the 17 year old guys gunna get big? lol
> 
> 
> epic shrinkage in highschools soon to sweet across the nation


 They will start running test E 125mg/week and tren E 1100mg/week


----------



## Faymus (Aug 2, 2012)

What?!?! That brute is legit no joke, super strong, only $14.00 though? Madness. I hate bans!!! Stockin up.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 2, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMag Labs Metha-Drol Extreme Cheap! added to the blowout sale, on presale at a cheap ass price for this product.


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 2, 2012)

$14???? may really need to grab some of that...


----------



## Idra (Aug 2, 2012)

Anyone used any of these that can offer reviews?


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 2, 2012)

google


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 2, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMag Labs Metha-Drol Extreme Cheap! added to the blowout sale, on presale at a cheap ass price for this product.



Holy Smokes!

I have never seen Metha-Drol Extreme priced this low!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah we have basically marked down any and every product containing SD to move them.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 2, 2012)

Following add to the sale:


Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMag Labs Metha-Drol Extreme Cheap! v- 34.99
Orbit Nutrition - Buy Phantom Labs Phreak For Cheap! - 28.99
Orbit Nutrition - Buy Anabolic Technologies Xtreme Anabolic Stack Cheap! - 60.99
Anabolic Technologies Supa-Halo - 39.95
Anabolic Technologies Xtreme Tren SD - 44.95
Alpha Labs Deca Plexx - 40.90


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 3, 2012)

At the rate these products get banned, it's like the fucking government wants you to continue using steroids and ordering overseas and elsewhere!


----------



## slade777 (Aug 3, 2012)

so wait orbit nutrition is selling the version of methadrol with superdrol in it or is that completely gone and your selling the newest one


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2012)

slade777 said:


> so wait orbit nutrition is selling the version of methadrol with superdrol in it or is that completely gone and your selling the newest one



Last batch of the OG version, dont miss out.


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Holy Smokes!
> 
> I have never seen Metha-Drol Extreme priced this low!



It gave you a bit of chub Heavy, don't lie!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 3, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Faymus (Aug 4, 2012)

When does this ban take place anyways?


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 4, 2012)

Superdrol becomes illegal to sell as of the 29th of August. Better get your order in before all of its gone!!


----------



## Faymus (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, even sooner than I had thought. That quickly? Feel like I should have heard more! Damn they got this ban in quick.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 4, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMag Labs Metha-Drol Extreme Cheap! added to the blowout sale, on presale at a cheap ass price for this product.



Loaded up! Thanks Orbit!


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 6, 2012)

LOL, damn, I'm going to resell this shit before the 29th. Cheap as hell!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 6, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Antaeus Labs Ultradrol Cheap! now only $29.99. Discontinuation sale.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 6, 2012)

Anyone think this stuff will be in high demand after the ban


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 6, 2012)

SD products? Yes they will. Ultradrol isn't banned. They aren't producing it anymore but yeah, it will be in high demand also.


----------



## Faymus (Aug 7, 2012)

Oh for sure. This will definitely be in high demand. It already is.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 7, 2012)

Faymus said:


> Oh for sure. This will definitely be in high demand. It already is.



Im wondering if it would be a good investment to stock up on or will a better ph come around

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Im wondering if it would be a good investment to stock up on or will a better ph come around
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Never know. I'm picking up a few just in case. I don't want to be kicking myself down the road for not getting in on it. I got 4 SDMZ 2.0 a few weeks ago and will be getting some Metha-Drol extreme soon.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Im wondering if it would be a good investment to stock up on or will a better ph come around
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



With the way things are going bro, do you really wanna wait and possibly miss out on all the good shit? It's possible there may not be any PHs left soon if this stupid synthetic steroid bill goes into effect.


----------



## Faymus (Aug 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Im wondering if it would be a good investment to stock up on or will a better ph come around
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



I would definitely suggest picking some up. No doubt in my mind. This stuff is in HIGH demand.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 7, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Im wondering if it would be a good investment to stock up on or will a better ph come around
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



Would be a solid choice to pick some up. I did.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 10, 2012)

Still some in stock including metha-drol.


----------



## AznTomahawk (Aug 10, 2012)

Damn it is times like these that make me wish I had more spare cash.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 10, 2012)

Picked up 10 sd10's did i go overboard lol


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 10, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Picked up 10 sd10's did i go overboard lol



Is it possible to too many PHs?? Mmmm... NOPE!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just about any forum your on Ph's are all over, and without a doubt Orbit has the sickest variety of them. This is a wicked chance to pick up one of the hottest ph ever.


----------



## jwa (Aug 10, 2012)

The one upside of a ban: the ridiculously low prices.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 10, 2012)

jwa said:


> The one upside of a ban: the ridiculously low prices.



Exactly, I feel like buying some on principle.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 10, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Picked up 10 sd10's did i go overboard lol



Sweet. When your staples list looks something like:

Multi's
Fish Oil 
Creatine
SUPERDROL

You're beast'n.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 11, 2012)

Bumping this thread cause we gots SD to move y'all!!! Jump in and grab a few bottles before its gone!!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2012)

jwa said:
			
		

> The one upside of a ban: the ridiculously low prices.



Yeah, but then gone forever.


----------



## FTW34 (Aug 11, 2012)

never tried SD, what would u compare it too?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2012)

ftw34 said:
			
		

> never tried sd, what would u compare it too?



m1t


----------



## OfficerFarva (Aug 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> Yeah, but then gone forever.



Forever is a long time Prince.  UGL's are already making it, look at Geneza's lineup.  


GP Superdrol (Methasterone) -


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 11, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> Forever is a long time Prince.  UGL's are already making it, look at Geneza's lineup.
> 
> 
> GP Superdrol (Methasterone) -



Yeah but not a big money maker for them until they are all banned.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:
			
		

> Forever is a long time Prince.  UGL's are already making it, look at Geneza's lineup.
> 
> GP Superdrol (Methasterone) -



I meant legal and legit, u can't trust UGL's.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 11, 2012)

True


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> I meant legal and legit, u can't trust UGL's.



Placebo or bust is what I always say.  At least now that I know you can't trust ugl's.


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 11, 2012)

FTW34 said:


> never tried SD, what would u compare it too?



 SD is stronger than Anadrol mg for mg. Flat out HEAVY DUTY.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> SD is stronger than Anadrol mg for mg. Flat out HEAVY DUTY.



This man speaks truth


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 12, 2012)

I got my stuff in yesterday and I'm filled with anxiety getting huge the routine.
Guys in the gym, "You wasn't like this the time I saw you". Constant Quips!
And , "How can you get so big in a month and I'm been here over year?  You the Internet! 
TIME FOR A BIG SURPRISE!


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 12, 2012)

Qwai Chang said:


> I got my stuff in yesterday and I'm filled with anxiety getting huge the routine.
> Guys in the gym, "You wasn't like this the time I saw you". Constant Quips!
> And , "How can you get so big in a month and I'm been here over year?  You the Internet!
> TIME FOR A BIG SURPRISE!



Im confused,  you got your stuff in yesterday, so youve been on it for a day and are bigger already? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 12, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Im confused,  you got your stuff in yesterday, so youve been on it for a day and are bigger already?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2



No I think he is saying how excited he is to run them and get bigger.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 12, 2012)

If you like Superdrol you will love Methylsten! ~ *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> I meant legal and legit, u can't trust UGL's.



I bought some BS south of Mexico, turned out to be linseed oil! lol
Totally screwed by a UGL.  Ten vials of oil!
No wonder I didn't get nowhere in the gym.
I have enough DMZ now last for 2 years,  but I'm going to order again next month.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> If you like Superdrol you will love Methylsten! ~ *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*



What is the difference between this product and Superdrol Extreme? I am thinking about buying one or the other to compliment my Test C, and maybe some deca.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 13, 2012)

Super-DMZ 2.0 has methylsten in it instead of superdrol


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 13, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Super-DMZ 2.0 has methylsten in it instead of superdrol



And these means what? Comparing results of one vs the other what is the difference. Not the chemical difference.


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 13, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> And these means what? Comparing results of one vs the other what is the difference. Not the chemical difference.



Well you didn't ask that. You asked the difference and I told you. 

Methylsten is stronger than Superdrol with less side effects. 

I've never heard of Superdrol Extreme, I know Transform has SD-Extreme but that's just superdrol. Super-DMZ 2.0 has methylsten and dymethazine in it. 10Mg of each.


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 13, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> No I think he is saying how excited he is to run them and get bigger.



I should have been clear with my posting. 
 I used DMZ in February and then again in June.
When I get back on again this month, I'll have to deflect 
any "steroid" remarks that may be said to me.


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 13, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Well you didn't ask that. You asked the difference and I told you.
> 
> Methylsten is stronger than Superdrol with less side effects.
> .



Now methylsten is much more androgenic than superdrol so the androgenic sides should be worst with sten right?


----------



## oufinny (Aug 13, 2012)

LightBearer said:


> Now methylsten is much more androgenic than superdrol so the androgenic sides should be worst with sten right?



I don't see it like that, it is a lot closer to the A:A ratio compared to something like tren, more adrogenic properties I like as it helps with strength, libido and keeping cycles dry.  That is why I liken it more towards tren as opposed to a purely anabolic steroid with no androgenic action.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Aug 13, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Well you didn't ask that. You asked the difference and I told you.
> 
> Methylsten is stronger than Superdrol with less side effects.
> 
> I've never heard of Superdrol Extreme, I know Transform has SD-Extreme but that's just superdrol. Super-DMZ 2.0 has methylsten and dymethazine in it. 10Mg of each.



I meant Metha-drol Extreme. Sorry I dont know the modern PH world very well. So between Metha-drol Extreme and Super-DMZ 2.0 is what I am curious about. If there was a heads up comparision which would yield better gains, and which has more negative sides?


----------



## LightBearer (Aug 13, 2012)

oufinny said:


> I don't see it like that, it is a lot closer to the A:A ratio compared to something like tren, more adrogenic properties I like as it helps with strength, libido and keeping cycles dry.  That is why I liken it more towards tren as opposed to a purely anabolic steroid with no androgenic action.



Ok gotcha.  Everybodys looking for something different, androgens dont work well with me so i go for more anabolic stuff

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 13, 2012)

TrojanMan60563 said:


> I meant Metha-drol Extreme. Sorry I dont know the modern PH world very well. So between Metha-drol Extreme and Super-DMZ 2.0 is what I am curious about. If there was a heads up comparision which would yield better gains, and which has more negative sides?



Methadrol is a bulker. Your gonna notice really quick gains in strength and size wIth some water retention. Super-DMZ in my opinion whatever your eating and training for. If your on a cut you'll get shredded, recomp you'll notice size and fat loss, bulk you'll def put on size! But you won't hold water.


----------



## 5thou (Aug 14, 2012)

Has anyone tried Brute?? If so how did you like it?

Thanks,


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 15, 2012)

Brute is one of the purest SD supplements available. Highly recommend it!


----------



## Dannie (Aug 15, 2012)

Took advantage of this amazing offer, 540 x 10mg should last me for a few years


----------



## ebfitness (Aug 15, 2012)

Alright guys, looks like Metha-Drol will be sold out and gone forever within a few days; it's moving fast! This could be your last chance! Stock up now (you can always save it for a rainy day ). ebfitness15 for your discount...and HURRY!


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 15, 2012)

tallguy34 said:


> Brute is one of the purest SD supplements available. Highly recommend it!



I've seen some really good reviews from it bro hand down killer price on it.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 17, 2012)

Getting low on qty's


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 17, 2012)

Brute


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2012)

Prince said:


> If you like Superdrol you will love Methylsten! ~ *IronMagLabs Super-DMZ Rx 2.0*


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ban date is fast approaching guys! Get your orders in before you have to pay $60 per bottle!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 17, 2012)

This is one of the purest SD products your gonna find guys and it's going for an awesome price! Pick up a few bottles while we still have them left!

http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/ironflex-supplements-brute.html


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2012)

Def that is one of the lowest ever and solid company.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheap gears!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 18, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Cheap gears!



Lmao I picked up a bottle of brute. It better get me jerked or I'm returning it!


----------



## tallguy34 (Aug 18, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Lmao I picked up a bottle of brute. It better get me jerked or I'm returning it!



Let's see how well that goes over once the 29th hits... what? Superdrol? Nah, never sold it. What is it anyways? Hahaha. Jk bro. You will love it!


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 18, 2012)

$14 isn't a whole lot to risk. I didn't really find any reviews on it


----------



## 5thou (Aug 18, 2012)

Got my Brute today. Never tried Superdrol and man am I stoked to add it to the last 4 weeks of my run.


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice bro if you log it link us. Been wanting to try it myself, but haven't had the time.


----------



## Goodskie (Aug 18, 2012)

I've run super drol. I'll let u guys know if brute is legit


----------



## Qwai Chang (Aug 19, 2012)

I have enough to last for 3 years!


----------

